

Can I Stay with You While I Rent My Place on Airbnb? - wfendler
http://canistaywithyouwhileirentmyplaceonairbnb.com/

======
wfendler
Weekend project to help ease some of the pains we've seen while frequently
hosting on Airbnb.

